# Free Hugs Prank



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2009)

This is funny... you might've seen a guy/gal offering FREE HUGS somewhere but this guy decides to have fun and charges $2.00 for a DELUXE version. 
The ending is a riot. 

[yt]wJfYAJJYMqg[/yt]


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 26, 2009)

Dude, really?!  

I thought maybe there would be some gripping moral to the story near the end...  Nope, just some big and chunky getting some not-so-free lovin'.


----------



## Flea (Apr 26, 2009)

Hm.

There's a HUGE festival going on in my city this week.  Maybe I should print my own sign?

Thanks for the idea.  :angel:


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 26, 2009)

That was very cute.

How come I never see a Free Hugs guy in my town?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 26, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> That was very cute.
> 
> How come I never see a Free Hugs guy in my town?


 
Because you're in So Cal, and it's really hot there, so everyone is all sticky and gross. Lol

Anyways, if you're in So Omaha, I'll give you a free hug....


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 27, 2009)

Awwwww....that was cute!


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 27, 2009)

That was hilarious.  Poor guy trying to give "free hugs".


----------

